# Fusion - keine Produktion mehr in Deutschland ?



## Schnabbel (14. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

vielleicht gibt´s dazu mal ein Statement von offizieller Seite - Gerücht oder Wahrheit ?

thx

Schnabbel


----------



## saturno (14. Dezember 2007)

Schnabbel schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> vielleicht gibt´s dazu mal ein Statement von offizieller Seite - Gerücht oder Wahrheit ?
> 
> ...




wahrheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (15. Dezember 2007)

woher hast du die info?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (15. Dezember 2007)

dafür wird aber wohl in zukunft von radon ein enduro (von bodo entwickelt) in deutschland gefertigt


----------



## oldrizzo (15. Dezember 2007)

ist ja toll was ihr alles wisst. ich habe davon noch nichts gehört und konnte eben auf die schnelle beim googlen nichts finden (was nicht heisst, dass es nicht stimmt)... aber die quelle der information würde mich doch stark interessieren.


----------



## Chris82 (16. Dezember 2007)

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/News_id_22301_.htm


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (16. Dezember 2007)

Meine Informationen basieren auf dem von Chris82 geposteten Link und einer Meldung im "Mountainbike Magazin". Bezgl. des Fertigungsstandortswechsels Fusions kursieren hier schon länger einige Gerüchte. Ich meine, in der Bike stand auch mal etwas diesbezüglich.


----------



## rfgs (16. Dezember 2007)

es sind nur gerüchte,bzgl produktionsstandortverlagerung?!


----------



## hankpank (16. Dezember 2007)

In dem Interview mit Bodo steht auf jeden Fall, dass einige modelle (kA welche genau) in taiwan gefertigt werden. Ich schätze mal sämtliche Schmiedeteile ebenfalls.

Auch wenn ich eher auf handwerkskunst stehe. Schweissrobotoren haben im gegensatz zum menschen extrem niedrige Fehlerqouten (wenn sie richtig eingestellt sind!) auch Schmiedeteile halten mehr aus als Frästeile und sind je nach stückzahl wesentlich billiger. Vielleicht bleibt dann ja mehr Geld für genaue Messungen/Berechnungen um die Bikes noch weiter zu optimieren.
MMn haben Specialized den dreh raus was den Produktzyklus angeht. natürlich auch das entsprechende Budget


----------



## saturno (16. Dezember 2007)

rfgs schrieb:


> es sind nur gerüchte,bzgl produktionsstandortverlagerung?!




mh. komische gerüchte, mein bekannter sein wiplash wat gebrochen und erst hieß es, die gleiche Lackierung wäre nicht mehr in der vorrätig. und wenn er einen neuen 08er (aus übersee ) möchte, muß er bis anfang februar warten.

soviel zum thema


----------



## Deleted 66735 (17. Dezember 2007)

TAIWAN heisst nicht gleich schlechtere Qualität denn Deutschland !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## debo (17. Dezember 2007)

Ist doch super, endlich gibt es standatisierte Qualität. 
Bin gespannt.


----------



## cbr (17. Dezember 2007)

seppwurz schrieb:


> TAIWAN heisst nicht gleich schlechtere Qualität denn Deutschland !?



Nein, aber wieder ein Stück weniger Arbeit hier. Ist zwar provinzielle Denke, aber solange die Menschen lokal fixiert sind, was ihren persönlichen Aktionsradius angeht, ist das ein wichtiger, für die nicht "mitglobalisierenden" Einwohner diesen Landes negativer Effekt.
Ausserdem ist es schon haarsträubend, daß es sich zu lohnen scheint, Halbfertigprodukte Kreuz und Quer über den Globus zu schippern mit all den negativen Umweltfolgen (die bisher nicht angemessen in den Produktpreis einfliessen)...


----------



## rosette (17. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

wenn das stimmt, sollte die Preisgestaltung überdenkt werden. Einen großen unterschied zu Red Bull und Canyon (ausser Direktvertrieb) sehe ich dann nicht mehr. Viele Biker geben deshalb mehr Geld für Rahmen aus, eben weil diese hier gefertigt werden! Taiwan ist super Ware, aber der Kultfaktor mit seinen Emotionen ist = 0.

Vieleicht sollte er mal mit Kalle reden, dann sehen auch die Schweissnähte besser aus.

Gruß


----------



## o_0 (17. Dezember 2007)

Also ich hoffe das sich das nur auf das Slash Team bezieht, weil es aus Carbon gefertigt ist und man dafür ja bestimmte Technik zur Verfügung haben muß. Dessen Anschaffung sich bei geringer Stückzahl bestimmt nicht lohnt. Ansonsten wären die ja schon so exorbitanten Preise ja noch weniger gerechtfertigt. So gesehen, ob Produktion im Ausland wahr oder nicht jeder andere Herstller der seine Produkte weiter entwickelt hebt den Preis nicht jedes so drastisch an (_Raid->sl+200->team+600(sl+400_))!

Warum äußert sich FUSION nicht mal dazu?


----------



## cbr (17. Dezember 2007)

rosette schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn das stimmt, sollte die Preisgestaltung überdenkt werden. Einen großen unterschied zu Red Bull und Canyon (ausser Direktvertrieb) sehe ich dann nicht mehr. Viele Biker geben deshalb mehr Geld für Rahmen aus, eben weil diese hier gefertigt werden! Taiwan ist super Ware, aber der Kultfaktor mit seinen Emotionen ist = 0.
> ...
> Gruß



Besonders gegenüber Cube wirds dann wirklich eng. Der Hinterbau kommt dem Float Link sehr nahe (wie kommt das wohl ;-) und ein Stereo ist schon recht stylisch und preislich sehr attraktiv gegenüber Fusion. Ich fürchte auch, daß die Verlagerung für eine exklusive Marke aus dem Hochpreissegment eher kontraproduktiv ist. Für den schnellen  ok, solange man noch vom Image zehren kann, aber langfristig...


----------



## rfgs (17. Dezember 2007)

saturno schrieb:


> mh. komische gerüchte, mein bekannter sein wiplash wat gebrochen und erst hieß es, die gleiche Lackierung wäre nicht mehr in der vorrätig. und wenn er einen neuen 08er (aus übersee ) möchte, muß er bis anfang februar warten.
> 
> soviel zum thema



also wenn das stimmt,dann sind die preise  für die whip-linie 08 n witz !
ich möchte dann als kunde bitte auch was davon haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## o_0 (17. Dezember 2007)

cbr schrieb:


> ...Besonders gegenüber Cube wirds dann wirklich eng...



Ich sehe da auch noch Lapierre als ernsten gegner und das nicht nur Preis/Leistung, sondern auch Gewichtstechnisch.


----------



## coupecsi (17. Dezember 2007)

Fahre seit 2004 Fusion Floyd. Mittlerweile den dritten Rahmen wegen Bruch und Rissen. An meinem jetzigen sind schon zwei mal die die Kettenstreben und einmal schon die Sitzstreben getauscht worden. Der Rahmen ist auch nicht Astrein, und zeigt schon Verschleißerscheinungen. Da ist es mit den Emotionen nicht mehr weit her. Da haste andere Gedanken, wenn du mit dem Teil unterwegs bist.


----------



## saturno (17. Dezember 2007)

cbr schrieb:


> Besonders gegenüber Cube wirds dann wirklich eng. Der Hinterbau kommt dem Float Link sehr nahe (wie kommt das wohl ;-)
> 
> 
> na ganz einfach, bodo probst arbeitet nicht nur für fusion sondern anscheinend noch für andere in der szene. und das cube hat einen hinterbau seiner ersten gernerationsentwürfe.


----------



## Chris82 (17. Dezember 2007)

saturno schrieb:


> cbr schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Besonders gegenüber Cube wirds dann wirklich eng. Der Hinterbau kommt dem Float Link sehr nahe (wie kommt das wohl ;-)
> ...


----------



## cbr (18. Dezember 2007)

saturno schrieb:


> cbr schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Besonders gegenüber Cube wirds dann wirklich eng. Der Hinterbau kommt dem Float Link sehr nahe (wie kommt das wohl ;-)
> ...


----------



## dubbel (18. Dezember 2007)

wenn hier erstens andauernd das preis-leistungs-verhältnis thematisiert wird und man zweitens haltbarkeit als ein leistungsmerkmal sieht, dann ist doch zu hoffen, dass das ganze endlich besser wird, 
sprich: durch die verlagerung nach taiwan ändert sich nichts zum negativen, aber einiges zum positiven, besonders im hinblick auf die präzision der verarbeitung. 
seien wir dich froh, dass es nicht noch zusätzlich einen preisaufschlag dafür gibt, dass die rahmen nicht mehr wegknacken.


----------



## rosette (18. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
ich glaube die Qualität ist hier nicht unbedingt das Thema, sonder die Bereitschaft, für einen Taiwan- Rahmen so viel Geld auszugeben. Ich habe für meinen NICOLAI nur deshalb so viel ausgegeben, weil dieser in Germany gefertigt wurde und die Marke auch aus diesem Grund einen gewissen coolenes Faktor besitzt.(Abgesehen natürlich von der hohen Qualität und Service). Sorry, aber für einen Rahmen der in Fernost gefertigt wird das selbe zu bezahlen, ist ein eindeutiges No Go.
Gruß


----------



## dubbel (18. Dezember 2007)

qualität hat nun mal ihren preis. 
da nutzt schnöselhaftes posen auch nichts mehr.


----------



## rosette (18. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

da hast DU recht, Qualität hat seinen Preis (Canyon/Ghost/usw.) Verstehst Du jetzt?(Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl)
Posen macht übrigens Spass. Ich kanns und Du?


----------



## cbr (18. Dezember 2007)

rosette schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da hast DU recht, Qualität hat seinen Preis (Canyon/Ghost/usw.) Verstehst Du jetzt?(Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl)
> Posen macht übrigens Spass. Ich kanns und Du?



Ich fürchte, da kannst Du mit dem ganzen Zaun winken, das wird in diesem Fall nichts bringen. Die vielen Faktoren sind ja weiter oben schon ausreichend diskutiert worden. Wer das immer noch nicht einordnen kann, wirds auch mit nem Zaunwink nicht kapieren. Man muß den Argumenten ja nicht unbedingt folgen, aber lesen und verstehen vor unreflektiertem posten wäre schon ganz gut. Naja, nicht aufregen, das kriegt halt nicht jeder hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fixser?hans (18. Dezember 2007)

Bei einen Rahmen aus Deutschland erwarte ich eine gewisse Liebe zu Detail und eine gewisse pingligkeit. Man ist ja schließlich auch stolz auf sein Produkt. Aus Taiwan erwarte ich günstige massenware. Kleine fehler eingeschlossen. Wir wollen doch nicht alle "Landwind" fahren.
Außerdem bezahlt man ja für den Namen auch immer eine kleinigkeit. Für deutsche Namen auch etwas mehr.


----------



## dubbel (18. Dezember 2007)

rosette schrieb:


> Qualität hat seinen Preis (Canyon/Ghost/usw.) Verstehst Du jetzt?(Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl)


kann leider nicht ganz folgen: ich weiss nicht, wo z.B. canyon produziert... 
dass beide genannten firmen eine ganz andere nische besetzen, dürfte aber klar sein. 




rosette schrieb:


> Posen macht übrigens Spass. Ich kanns und Du?


weiss nicht: ich hab leider weder beiks aus EU, noch taiwan  




fixser?hans schrieb:


> Bei einen Rahmen aus Deutschland erwarte ich eine gewisse Liebe zu Detail und eine gewisse pingligkeit. Man ist ja schließlich auch stolz auf sein Produkt. Aus Taiwan erwarte ich günstige massenware.


wo ist der unterschied zwischen einem angestellten schweisser aus D vs. taiwan?


----------



## hankpank (18. Dezember 2007)

scheint ja ne menge leute zu geben die wert aufs image legen^^ Hätte ich eig nicht gedacht. wenn man nicolai als beispiel nimmt muss man auch sehen, dass sie gewichtstechnisch nicht mithalten können. Das liegt mMn daran, dass sie in den Fertigungsverfahren eingeschränkt sind bzw. weniger geld in die entwicklung stecken. wem das drumherum wichtiger ist... bitte.
das einzige argument gegen die fertigung in taiwan ist lohndumping und umweltverschmutzung. 
Fusion = edelmarke ist in meinen augen n witz. dazu fehlen liebevolle details. stattdessen bekommt man aber ein super stimmiges gesamtkonzept.

PS: selbst RM fertigt 2008 teilweise in asien.


----------



## cbr (18. Dezember 2007)

hankpank schrieb:


> ...das einzige argument gegen die fertigung in taiwan ist lohndumping und umweltverschmutzung.


Das sind schon zwei...



hankpank schrieb:


> Fusion = edelmarke ist in meinen augen n witz. dazu fehlen liebevolle details. stattdessen bekommt man aber ein super stimmiges gesamtkonzept.


Sorry, aber es geht um Bikes. Da brauchts auch bei edlen Teilen für mich keine "liebevollen Details" (was ist das bei nem Bike?), sondern eben ein stimmiges Gesamtkonzept. Das bekommt man bei Fusion (noch). Und dazu gehört aus meiner Sicht auch der Produktionsstandort. Billig produzieerte Bikes zu günstigeren Preisen bekomme ich auch wonders...


----------



## Johnnybike (18. Dezember 2007)

Man muss die letzten Jahre verschlafen haben wenn man glaubt Taiwanrahmen seien in irgendeiner Art und Weise schlechter als solche aus Deutschland. In Taiwan schaffen mitunter die besten Schweisser. Die Anlagen sind die modernsten der Welt und die Arbeits- und Umweltbedingungen gar nicht mehr so schlecht. Viele Rahmeninnovationen wie Hydroforming lassen sich so weit ich weiss nur dort verwirklichen. In Asien hat Taiwan ein Nobelimage, Billigware kommt seit Jahren nicht mehr von dort sondern aus China, Thailand,... Auch in Deutschland geschweisste Rahmen haben meistens Rohre aus Taiwan, da spielt es transporttechnisch auch keine grosse Rolle mehr ob  der ganze Rahmen kommt oder nur die Rohre. 
Ich hoffe dass fusion es schafft in Taiwan Fuss zu fassen, falls das überhaupt ihr Vorhaben ist und das wir in Zukunft die gleiche geile Technik und Geometrie in einem moderneren Rahmen fahren können.


Johnny


----------



## hankpank (18. Dezember 2007)

@cbr
dann lass es 2 sein...

evtl. kannst du mir erklären warum das Gesamtkonzept unter der fertigung in taiwan leidet????
technisch hat es nur vorteile!

mal ehrlich es geht dabei nicht um die funktion sondern ums image. letzteres sollte wurscht sein solange das bike zum fahrer wie arsch auf eimer passt.

nix ist 08 teurer geworden, dafür berechenbare Qualität und weniger gewicht.


----------



## saturno (18. Dezember 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> kann leider nicht ganz folgen: ich weiss nicht, wo z.B. canyon produziert...
> dass beide genannten firmen eine ganz andere nische besetzen, dürfte aber klar sein.
> 
> 
> ...




na wo wohl??????????????? der deutsche kostet mehr in sachen personalkosten, ob ers besser kann möchte ich mal offen lassen.


----------



## derpedda (18. Dezember 2007)

Johnnybike schrieb:


> Man muss die letzten Jahre verschlafen haben wenn man glaubt Taiwanrahmen seien in irgendeiner Art und Weise schlechter als solche aus Deutschland. In Taiwan schaffen mitunter die besten Schweisser. Die Anlagen sind die modernsten der Welt und die Arbeits- und Umweltbedingungen gar nicht mehr so schlecht. Viele Rahmeninnovationen wie Hydroforming lassen sich so weit ich weiss nur dort verwirklichen. In Asien hat Taiwan ein Nobelimage, Billigware kommt seit Jahren nicht mehr von dort sondern aus China, Thailand,... Auch in Deutschland geschweisste Rahmen haben meistens Rohre aus Taiwan, da spielt es transporttechnisch auch keine grosse Rolle mehr ob  der ganze Rahmen kommt oder nur die Rohre.
> Ich hoffe dass fusion es schafft in Taiwan Fuss zu fassen, falls das überhaupt ihr Vorhaben ist und das wir in Zukunft die gleiche geile Technik und Geometrie in einem moderneren Rahmen fahren können.
> 
> 
> Johnny



 
aber Hydroforming gibts auch in Europa.


----------



## Johnnybike (18. Dezember 2007)

derpedda schrieb:


> aber Hydroforming gibts auch in Europa.



Das wuste ich eben nicht mehr genau. 
fusion bezieht die Rahmenrohre auch von Taiwan, bzw über einen Zwischenhändler in Italien. Zumindest sagte mir Bodo das an der Eurobike 2006. 
Ich denke wenn die Fertigung wirklich nach Taiwan verlegt werden soll muss das so gut geplant sein dass von Anfang an alles stimmt, sonst wird's glaube ich wirklich schwierig, vor allem hier im Forum...

Johnny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redbyte (18. Dezember 2007)

fixser?hans schrieb:


> Bei einen Rahmen aus Deutschland erwarte ich eine gewisse Liebe zu Detail und eine gewisse pingligkeit. Man ist ja schließlich auch stolz auf sein Produkt. Aus Taiwan erwarte ich günstige massenware. Kleine fehler eingeschlossen. Wir wollen doch nicht alle "Landwind" fahren.
> Außerdem bezahlt man ja für den Namen auch immer eine kleinigkeit. Für deutsche Namen auch etwas mehr.



Sorry, aber das ist (leider) Quatsch. Die hochwertigsten Rahmen kommen schon seit Jahren aus Taiwan oder China, Rahmen aus D bzw. EU hängen vom technischen Niveau (nicht von der Funktion!) 5-10 Jahre zurück.

Schau dir mal Rahmen an, die in D produziert werden: kerzengrade Rohre, klobige CNC-Teile, Gussets, ordentlich zusammengebraten. Dagegen sah ein Specialized Epic S-Works (sauteuer und aus Taiwan!) schon vor drei Jahren aus wie von einem anderen Stern (Rohrformen, Gussteile, Frästeile, Carbonwippe etc.).

Ich habe auf der Eurobike dieses Jahr mit Bodo darüber gesprochen. Fusion war die ständigen Qualitätsprobleme der deutschen Materiallieferanten satt. Als 'kleiner' Abnehmer konnte Fusion da auch nix bewirken. Der einzige Weg war, Rahmenteile aus Taiwan zu beziehen.Traurig, aber wahr.

Also eine Entscheidung pro Qualität und das ist erstmal gut so.


----------



## cbr (19. Dezember 2007)

hankpank schrieb:


> @cbr
> dann lass es 2 sein...
> 
> evtl. kannst du mir erklären warum das Gesamtkonzept unter der fertigung in taiwan leidet????
> technisch hat es nur vorteile!


Gegenfrage: Wo ist der technische Vorteil von Taiwan?

Erklärung Gesamtkonzept: Ich sehe das Gesamtkonzept in diesem Zusammenhang nicht nur technisch, sondern gesamtheitlich. je grösser der Anteil der Wertschöpfungskette in D liegt, umso mehr haben eben die Einwohner diesen Landes (gesamt)wirtschaftlich davon. Das kann individuell natürlich anders andes aussehen, nämlich ggf. höhere Preise für den Kunden (uns), geringere Marge für den Hersteller (Fusion) oder ggf. beides. Wo der richtige (Mittel-) Weg ist, vermag ich auch nicht zu sagen. Aber die Tendenz in D, die Vorteile der Globalisierung nutzen zu wollen (niedrige Preise durch (aus-)Nutzung niedriger Umweltstandards und schlechter Arbeitsbedingugnen, ...) in billiger produzierenden Ländern, aber andererseits weiter hohe Löhne und Vollbeschäftigung in D zu fordern passen auf Dauer nicht zusammen.
Welche Konsequenz jeder einzelne für sich daraus zieht, will ich niemandem vorschreiben, aber kritisch würdigen sollte man die Rahmenbedingungen schon.


----------



## dubbel (19. Dezember 2007)

cbr schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Wo ist der technische Vorteil von Taiwan?


s. z.B. den beitrag #37, also eins vor dir.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (19. Dezember 2007)

servus,

es spricht doch nichts dagegen, dass ein großteil der rahmen jetzt in taiwan gefertigt wird, um ein von euch genanntes stimmmigeres gessamtkonzept zu schaffen. in dieses gesamtkonzept passen dann aber nicht mehr rahmenpreise jenseits der 2000 euro (inklusive dämpfer), die von einem großteil bisher sicher nur bezahlt worden sind, weil man mit gutem gewissen den standort deutschland für etwas "besonderes" unterstützt hat und unterstützen wollte.

meiner meinung nach: wenn taiwan, dann aber mit niedrigeren endpreisen, als die aktuell unverschämten preise für die verbraucher!

gruß,


----------



## cbr (19. Dezember 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> s. z.B. den beitrag #37, also eins vor dir.



Wenn das tatsächlich so ist, wäre das wirklich bitter. Das kann dann aber durchaus schon eine Folge unseres Verhaltens sein, lieber ausserhalb D zu kaufen bzw. produzieren zu lassen. Wir sägen damit halt an dem Ast, auf dem wir sitzen. Wenn das akzeptabel sein sollte - ok, dann ist es eben so. Dann darf man aber konsequenterweise die Folgen gesamtwirtschaftlichen und gesellschaftlichen Folgen nicht bejammern...


----------



## oldrizzo (19. Dezember 2007)

hey,

es kann sein, dass ich komplett daneben liege, aber ich denke, dass die nÃ¤chsten jahre fÃ¼r fusion nicht einfacher werden. auch wenn die qualitÃ¤t der rahmen jetzt besser werden sollte, wird man das vertrauen der biker nur mÃ¼hsam zurÃ¼ckgewinnen kÃ¶nnen. das auftreten nach aussen, die servicebereitschaft, kulanz- und gewÃ¤hrleistungsabwicklung (bsp: einbau eines gebraucht-teils im rahmen einer gewÃ¤hrleistungsabwicklung nach riss) sind alles andere als vorbildhaft. Zitat aus Wikipedia: â....Zufriedenheit entsteht als Empfindung des Kunden durch seinen Vergleich von wahrgenommenem Wertgewinn (als Resultat des Kaufs) und erwartetem Wertgewinn (vor dem Kauf)."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (19. Dezember 2007)

cbr schrieb:


> Wenn das tatsächlich so ist, wäre das wirklich bitter. Das kann dann aber durchaus schon eine Folge unseres Verhaltens sein...



anderseits: wenn die realität mit der vorgefassten meinung nicht übereinstimmt, hilft es auch nichts, die patriotismus-argumentation zu wechseln. 
ab und zu muss man akzeptieren, dass andere einfach besser sind, auch wenn man sie nicht leiden kann.


----------



## cbr (19. Dezember 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> anderseits: wenn die realität mit der vorgefassten meinung nicht übereinstimmt, hilft es auch nichts, die patriotismus-argumentation zu wechseln.
> ab und zu muss man akzeptieren, dass andere einfach besser sind, auch wenn man sie nicht leiden kann.



Du scheinst da was missverstanden zu haben: Ich habe nirgends behauptet, jemanden nicht leiden zu können und es liegt mir auch fern, eine platte Patriotismusdebatte zu führen. Ich habe nur versucht, den Blick etwas weiter zu fassen, als ausschliesslich auf die fordergründigen Eigenschaften eines Produkts. Wenn unter Berücksichtigung der Rahmenbedingungen und Konsequenzen eine Entscheidung für oder wider eines Handelns fällt und man dann auch die aus der Entscheidung resultierenden Folgen akzeptiert, ist es ja ok. Ich hatte schon versucht, das in Betrag #38 deutlich zu machen und auch in #41 nochmal angemerkt: Wenn nach Abwägung die Entscheidung richtig erscheint, dann ist ja gut. Wenn ich aber eine beliebige Zeitung aufschlage, mir mal eine Diskussionsrunde in der Glotze antue oder Diskussionen von Kollegen über Arbeitsplatzsicherheit verfolge, habe ich nicht den Eindruck, daß allzu vielen bewusst ist, in welchen wirtschaftlichen und gesellschaftlichen Zusammenhängen unser Handel(n) abläuft und welche Konsequenzen das letztlich langfristig für viele von uns hat.  
Wie gesagt: Jeder ist frei in seiner Entscheidung und es liegt mir fern jemanden zu bevormunden oder zu betimmen, was richtig oder falsch ist. Ich versuche nur, Denkanstösse zu geben - entscheiden muß und kann in einer freiheitlichen Gesellschaft, die wir glücklicherweise derzeit noch weitestgehend haben, jeder für sich selbst.


----------



## dubbel (19. Dezember 2007)

war kein missverständnis, sondern ne unterstellung.
tut mir leid.


----------



## cbr (19. Dezember 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> war kein missverständnis, sondern ne unterstellung.
> tut mir leid.



Ist schon ok. Das ist halt nur ein Thema, wo leicht die Gesinnungsfrage aufkommt und davon möchte ich mich doch deutlich distanzieren - sowohl in der einen wie auch in der anderen Richtung. Ich versuche halt, vielschichtige Zusammenhänge eben auch entsprechend auseinander zu dröseln, um eine möglichst fundierte Entscheidungsbasis zu haben ohne die eigentliche Entscheidung vorweg zu nehmen.


----------



## Commo07 (20. Dezember 2007)

redbyte schrieb:


> Ich habe auf der Eurobike dieses Jahr mit Bodo darüber gesprochen. Fusion war die ständigen Qualitätsprobleme der deutschen Materiallieferanten satt. Als 'kleiner' Abnehmer konnte Fusion da auch nix bewirken. Der einzige Weg war, Rahmenteile aus Taiwan zu beziehen.Traurig, aber wahr



Wenn das so tatsächlich stimmt, dann ist das wirklich sehr traurig und enttäuschend in meinen Augen. 

Ansonsten hat Kalle alles gesagt, was es zum dem Thema noch zu sagen gibt.



Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> es spricht doch nichts dagegen, dass ein großteil der rahmen jetzt in taiwan gefertigt wird, um ein von euch genanntes stimmmigeres gessamtkonzept zu schaffen. in dieses gesamtkonzept passen dann aber nicht mehr rahmenpreise jenseits der 2000 euro (inklusive dämpfer), die von einem großteil bisher sicher nur bezahlt worden sind, weil man mit gutem gewissen den standort deutschland für etwas "besonderes" unterstützt hat und unterstützen wollte.
> 
> ...


----------



## bikulus (20. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
tja da wird wohl grad ein sehr komplexes Thema diskutiert und mit vielen Emotionen, aber das finde ich gut so.
Ich persönlich bin noch kein betroffner von den Qualitätsproblemen von Fusion, im Gegenteil, ich erlebe schnellen und guten Service an dem bestimmt auch mein Händler seinen Beitrag hat. 
Fusion hat ja schon immer betont: Handmade in Germany, ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht ist!? Ich hab vor 8 Monaten bei meinem Händler mal einen Karton für Rahmen gesehen mit Aufdruck, made in Taiwan.
Die Entscheidung pro contra Deutschland oder Taiwan will ich nicht bewerten, das ist etwas das Fusion hoffentlich macht. 
Für mich, bin auch im internationalen Vertrieb tätig, ist wichtig, daß Fusion hier eine klare Politik fährt und dass  man sich auf das was Fusion sagt und macht, auch verlassen kann.
Hauptkriterien bzgl des Produkts sind ganz klar die Technik und der Service, deswegen hab ich auch kein Versender Bike, der Preis muss dann dazu passen, aber so etwas regelt in kurzer Zeit der Markt selbst. 
Ich hatte mal ein Bergwerk, und da habe ich das alles irgendwie schon mal erlebt.
Also liebe Leute von Fusion, Offenheit und dazu stehen sind ganz wichtige Dinge für all die Leute hier im Forum.
In diesem Sinn wünsche ich hier allen schon mal frohe Weihnachten und ein tolles Bikejahr 2008 
Bikulus


----------



## DJT (20. Dezember 2007)

Passende Worte Bikulus! 
Ich find's nur traurig das der fusion-support nach so einem tollen Einstand
so schnell wieder verstummt !! 
Wenn sich fusion speziell zu dem Thema noch nicht äussern will, dann könnten sie es ja sagen dass sie es nicht wollen  hihi

Ebenfalls schöne Feiertage und ein tolles (fusion-)bike-jahr '08

Grüße DJT


----------



## Anbipa (20. Dezember 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen,
es stimmt es werden einige Modelle nicht mehr in Deutschland gefertigt.
Wir Händler haben die Info über Freak Team / Raid Team.
Schöne Feiertage Euer Andy.

P.S. Habe ein Freak Team in M und Ein Freak EX in M neu im Laden.


----------



## sideshowbob (20. Dezember 2007)

seltsam, dass gerade die teuersten modelle (freak team rahmen in eloxal) mit über 2400,- in taiwan gefertigt werden


----------



## dubbel (20. Dezember 2007)

seltsam, dass gerade die teuersten modelle qualitativ am hochwertigsten sein sollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris82 (20. Dezember 2007)

Wäre es möglich UND erlaubt das der herr FUSION-SERVICE im Weihnachtsurlaub ist. man das is seine Arbeit und nicht sein Hobby (ich mein damit der service hier).

Wünsche euch allen schonmal ein paar schöne Festtage und vergesst nicht jeder Braten und jedes Kaffekränzchen muss nächstes Jahr den Berg hochgestrampelt werden.


----------



## thomlau (22. Dezember 2007)

Chris82 schrieb:


> Wäre es möglich UND erlaubt das der herr FUSION-SERVICE im Weihnachtsurlaub ist. man das is seine Arbeit und nicht sein Hobby (ich mein damit der service hier).
> 
> Wünsche euch allen schonmal ein paar schöne Festtage und vergesst nicht jeder Braten und jedes Kaffekränzchen muss nächstes Jahr den Berg hochgestrampelt werden.



Hallo zusammen,

Chris spricht mir aus der Seele!! Es ist schon komisch,daß jetzt wieder jeder über FUSION herfällt. Schaut doch mal was Ihr selber fahrt,wenn nicht FUSION, und bei den anderen Herstellern. Die meisten Rahmen kommen aus Taiwan und kosten ebenfalls ein Schweinegeld!! Ich meine auch nicht die Versender wie Canyon, Radon, Red Bull, Rocket usw. sondern z.B. Liteville, Specialized, Ghost, Scott usw. Im übrigen kommen die Rohrsätze sowieso alle aus dem Ausland. Prinzipiell begrüße ich natürlich "Made in Germany" und bin auch bereit, dafür etwas mehr zu Bezahlen. Der Chef von Rocket hat mir in Willingen mal erzählt,daß Sie ein top Preis/Leistungsverhältnis haben,weil Ihre Rahmen in Taiwan gefertigt würden.Im gleichen Atemzug nannte er 1398.- als Preis für den Rahmen.Für das Geld bekomm ich aber auch Deutsche Qualität!!! Was er zum Thema Garantieanspruch gesagt hat, möchte ich lieber nicht wiedergeben.Positiv war es jedenfalls nicht!

So nun wünsche ich euch noch schöne Feiertage! 

Gruß thomlau


----------



## Matze. (23. Dezember 2007)

> sondern z.B. Liteville, Specialized, Ghost, Scott usw.





Der Vergleich hinkt aber gewaltig, bei Ghost bekommst du für unter 2000 ein Allmountain mit guter Ausstattung, dafür bekommst du noch lange kein Raid .
Selbst ein Scott Genius oder ein Stumpjumper gibts zum offiziellen Preis für 2000 als Komplettbike. Lediglich das Liteville wäre vergleichbar mit Fusion.


----------



## pisskopp (23. Dezember 2007)

Bla Bla Bla


----------



## cbr (23. Dezember 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Bla Bla Bla



Zumindest werden qualifizierte Meinungen geäussert, was man von Deinem Beitrag nicht behaupten kann. 
Nur weil Du offensichtlich eine uneingeschränkt positive Meinung über Fusion zu haben scheinst oder zumindest immer wieder äusserst, musst Du nicht jede Kritik mit solch unqualifizierten Aüsserungen abtun. Eine unkritische Kundschaft hilft einem Hersteller auf Dauer nicht, sich weiterzuentwickeln!


----------



## Matze. (23. Dezember 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Bla Bla Bla





Schmeckt halt nicht alles was hier gesagt wird


----------



## Johnnybike (24. Dezember 2007)

Matze. schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt aber gewaltig, bei Ghost bekommst du für unter 2000 ein Allmountain mit guter Ausstattung, dafür bekommst du noch lange kein Raid .
> Selbst ein Scott Genius oder ein Stumpjumper gibts zum offiziellen Preis für 2000 als Komplettbike. Lediglich das Liteville wäre vergleichbar mit Fusion.



Das Raid SL gibt's ab 2'399.- das Crest ab 1'699.-

Johnny


----------



## wurzelhoppser (26. Dezember 2007)

Jungs ärgert euch nicht,ist wie bei allem made in Taiwan.Auch Taiwanesenroboter können gut schweißen so ist das nun mal, oder glaubt ihr allerernstens das  bei Fusion alles in Deutschland gefertigt wird.Schaut euch nur mal Bergwerk oder Votec in der Vergangenheit an, was aus ihnen geworden ist.Ich glaube Fusion wird es wohl richtig machen,damit sie in Zukunft noch konkurenzfähig gegenüber den anderen Herstellern sind.In der heutigen Zeit wird doch sowieso alles über die Masche gemacht.Und da ist ein kleiner Hersteller eben immer schlecht dran,und kann die Preise der großen Hersteller einfach nicht halten.Gruss


----------



## pisskopp (28. Dezember 2007)

gesagt oder behauptet oder spekuliert ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (29. Dezember 2007)

Johnnybike schrieb:


> Das Raid SL gibt's ab 2'399.- das Crest ab 1'699.-
> 
> Johnny






Also ich komme beim Konfigurator beim Raid SL immer auf mindestens 2990.- und beim Crest auf 1850.-  Wobei gerade zu den PLV-Marken der Preisabstand erschreckend hoch ist, und wenn beide Rahmen noch im gleichen Werk in Taiwan gebraten werden tut so ein Preis weh 







> Schaut euch nur mal Bergwerk oder Votec in der Vergangenheit an, was aus ihnen geworden ist.



Dann schau du mal Nicolai an  Bergwerk und Votec waren wohl mehr Managementprobleme.




> Und da ist ein kleiner Hersteller eben immer schlecht dran,und kann die Preise der großen Hersteller einfach nicht halten.Gruss



Das ist doch Blödsinn, gerade "große" Anbieter sind alles andere als billig  siehe z.B. Trek, Specialized, Cannondale.


----------



## Anbipa (29. Dezember 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen,

zu den Preisen ein Raid SL Promo Line ist bei 2399.-
ein Crest ist bei 1699.- laut Fusion Preisliste 2008. 

Warum und wieso im Ausland geschweißt wird ist die Sache von Fusion.
Hat aber mit den Alurohren auch zu tun die es bei uns nur sehr schwierig zu bekommen sind

Hier wird auch immer wieder auf einem Kleinserien Hersteller rumgeritten.
Schaut doch mal alle die Großen an wie viel Räder die machen.

Bei Fusion ca. 4000-5000 und die anderen viele viele mehr.

Also andere Einkaufspreis und Produktionskosten für diverse Werkzeuge 
welche zu einer Rahmenproduktion benötigt werden.
Genauso ist es mit den Anbauteilen (Shimano, Sram usw.)

Also nicht VW mit Porsche vergleichen.

Wir sprechen über eines der besten Hinterbausysteme auf dem Markt.
Siehe die ganzen Bikebravo`s die so gibt.

Außerdem wo kann ich noch in der Ausstattung, Farbe und Laufräder so bei einem  Hersteller auswählen.
Bei anderen Herstellern trägt diese Kosten immer der Bikehändler.
Bike wie im Katalog und fertig.
Hier bekomme ich was ich will.
Deshalb halte ich die Fusionfahne hoch und werde weiter mit dieser Marke Vollgas geben.

Danke an alle aus dem Forum die mir ihr Vertrauen ausgesprochen haben.

Einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2008 und habe alle Spaß beim Biken. 

Auf eine gute Saison 2008 mit Euch allen. 

Euer Andy


----------



## Waldschleicher (29. Dezember 2007)

Ich würde gern wissen, ob Fusion bei Verlagerung der Produktion ins Ausland auch einen Teil der gesparten Produktionskosten an den Kunden weitergibt? Schließlich war doch die teure Herstellung in Deutschland immer eines *der* Verkaufsargumente.



> Außerdem wo kann ich noch in der Ausstattung, Farbe und Laufräder so bei einem Hersteller auswählen.
> Bei anderen Herstellern trägt diese Kosten immer der Bikehändler.
> Bike wie im Katalog und fertig.
> Hier bekomme ich was ich will.



Dafür sind die Komplettangebote der großen Hersteller oft deutlich günstiger. Der Umbau beim Händler, oder von einem selbst, lässt ein individuelles und trotzdem preiswerteres Bike entstehen. Daher meine Frage, wenn Fusion die Rahmen entsprechend billiger anbietet, könnte es interessant werden.


----------



## Schreiner (29. Dezember 2007)

Ich wünsche auch allen nen guten rutsch nach 2008

Andy freu mich Dich demnächst kennen zu lernen wenn ich mein drittes Fusion ein freak EX abhole egal wo es herkommt, es funktioniert einfach am besten.


----------



## oldrizzo (30. Dezember 2007)

Anbipa schrieb:


> Also nicht VW mit Porsche vergleichen.



fusion = vw?



Anbipa schrieb:


> Wir sprechen über eines der besten Hinterbausysteme auf dem Markt. Siehe die ganzen Bikebravo`s die so gibt.



Nutzt mir als Kunde nichts, wenn Qualität und Service nicht so sind, wie sie sein sollten.



Anbipa schrieb:


> Außerdem wo kann ich noch in der Ausstattung, Farbe und Laufräder so bei einem  Hersteller auswählen.



wenn ich micht nicht täusche: nicolai... farbe, rahmen-geo-anpassungen... alles gegen aufpreis, aber nicht zu lasten des händlers.

sei es wie es sei: 
ich wünsche allen fusionisten einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr.


----------



## pisskopp (30. Dezember 2007)

@Anipa Danke, sprichst mir aus der seele

Wer sagt dass es preisvorteile gibt, wenn in Taiwan gebruzelt wird?
Für 4000 Rahmen im Jahr gucken die ein mit dem Aaasch nicht an!
Da gibts dann sicher auch kein Preisvorteil.
Taiwan, weil es im Deutschlande nicht geklappt hat (siehe die Brüche beim Freak - überwiegend schweissfehler bzw. falsche Materialwahl des Zulieferers)
Das mit dem Porsche lass ich mal dahingestellt, die VWs holen mächtig auf.
Hat schon jemand versucht bei Spezialiced/Rocky eine Info zu holen?
Eben, die haben einfach eine gute homepage im gegensatz zu Fusion.

Nur meine Gedanken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (30. Dezember 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Wer sagt dass es preisvorteile gibt, wenn in Taiwan gebruzelt wird?
> 
> Nur meine Gedanken



Die klassische Rechtfertigung der hohen Preise war doch u.a. stets die teure deutsche Fertigung. "Die anderen" lassen ja in Taiwan schweißen und können daher bessere Preise machen... Wenn da also nicht gelogen wurde was das Zeug hält, sollte sich die Auslagerung auch für den Kunden finanziell bemerkbar machen. 
Ist der Support immer noch im Urlaub?


----------



## hankpank (30. Dezember 2007)

seitens fusion wurde bis jetzt gar nichts zu dem thema behauptet.
Wenn durch die Verlagerung erreicht wird, dass die Lieferzeiten eingehalten werden und weniger Verarbeitungs/Materialfehler auftreten ist das ein großer Schritt nach vorn.

das mit den preisvorteilen hab ich in die welt gesetzt. anbipa hat aber vollkommen recht. rechnen tun sich schmiedewerkzeuge erst ab höheren stückzahlen.


----------



## Anbipa (30. Dezember 2007)

Nutzt mir als Kunde nichts, wenn Qualität und Service nicht so sind, wie sie sein sollten.



wenn ich micht nicht täusche: nicolai... farbe, rahmen-geo-anpassungen... alles gegen aufpreis, aber nicht zu lasten des händlers.

Mit dem Service habe ich kein Problem bei mir klappt alles recht gut.

Was kostet den ein Nicolai?


----------



## Matze. (30. Dezember 2007)

> Was kostet den ein Nicolai?




Fragen wir besser nicht genauer nach 





> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> zu den Preisen ein Raid SL Promo Line ist bei 2399.-
> ein Crest ist bei 1699.- laut Fusion Preisliste 2008.




Das ist ok, wenn ich mal in KE bin schaue ich mal rein bei euch.


----------



## Welli (30. Dezember 2007)

Nun muß ich auch meinen Senf dazugeben: Ich bin mir sicher: der Charme, den die Bikes nun mal haben, bleibt uns erhalten. Egal, wo das Zeug zusammengebrutzelt wird.

Fusions sind eine Besonderheit, zumindest für uns "Fusioneers". Aber die Bikes sind auch nicht unbedingt besser, zuverlässiger, schöner als andere, die Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden. Dennoch bin ich stolz auf das Label und total happy mit meinem Freak, so wie ich es mit meinem Raid auch war.

Ich bin anspruchsloser und hoffe überhaupt: FUSION packts und bleibt am Markt!!! Denn das ist sicher nicht selbstverständlich. Ihr habt Votec und Bergwerk zitiert - das waren wieviele Insolvenzen? Geile Räder machten (bzw machen) die auch.

Grüße Euch alle,
rutscht gut ins neue Jahr und weniger auf den Trails!


----------



## Steffen kuss (1. Januar 2008)

Hallo, das mit den Schweissrobotoren find ich gut ,na ja ,sind halt auch nur Menschen 





hankpank schrieb:


> In dem Interview mit Bodo steht auf jeden Fall, dass einige modelle (kA welche genau) in taiwan gefertigt werden. Ich schätze mal sämtliche Schmiedeteile ebenfalls.
> 
> Auch wenn ich eher auf handwerkskunst stehe. Schweissrobotoren haben im gegensatz zum menschen extrem niedrige Fehlerqouten (wenn sie richtig eingestellt sind!) auch Schmiedeteile halten mehr aus als Frästeile und sind je nach stückzahl wesentlich billiger. Vielleicht bleibt dann ja mehr Geld für genaue Messungen/Berechnungen um die Bikes noch weiter zu optimieren.
> MMn haben Specialized den dreh raus was den Produktzyklus angeht. natürlich auch das entsprechende Budget


----------



## pisskopp (2. Januar 2008)

Wir bauen solche robotter und leben davon


----------



## Welli (2. Januar 2008)

@pisskopp:

Dann kannst Du ja mit Bodo einen Deal aushandeln: Er verkauft Dir seine Kleber "Handmade in Germany" - er braucht sie ja nun nicht mehr. Und Du kannst sie dann auf Deine Roboter kleben. So haben alle was davon


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. Januar 2008)

coupecsi schrieb:


> Fahre seit 2004 Fusion Floyd. Mittlerweile den dritten Rahmen wegen Bruch und Rissen. An meinem jetzigen sind schon zwei mal die die Kettenstreben und einmal schon die Sitzstreben getauscht worden. Der Rahmen ist auch nicht Astrein, und zeigt schon Verschleißerscheinungen. Da ist es mit den Emotionen nicht mehr weit her. Da haste andere Gedanken, wenn du mit dem Teil unterwegs bist.



Also diese Erfahrungen decken sich mit meiner Meinung, nur das ich nicht mehr F... fahre! Da ist dann das:



seppwurz schrieb:


> TAIWAN heisst nicht gleich schlechtere Qualität denn Deutschland !?




eher so zu zu interpretieren das die Qualität durch diesen Schritt nur STEIGEN kann!!!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. Januar 2008)

Anbipa schrieb:


> ...Hat aber mit den Alurohren auch zu tun die es bei uns nur sehr schwierig zu bekommen sind....



... halt ich für ein Gerücht, also hochwertige Rohre gibts zuhauf, Kumpl arbeitet im Metallfachhandel...




Anbipa schrieb:


> Hier wird auch immer wieder auf einem Kleinserien Hersteller rumgeritten.
> Schaut doch mal alle die Großen an wie viel Räder die machen.
> 
> Bei Fusion ca. 4000-5000 und die anderen viele viele mehr.
> ...





Ähhh... Du solltest mit dem Finger mal über die norddeutsche Landkarte fahren, da gibts ein Nest Namens Lübbrechtsen... eine Firma mit N....

Da schaut das Herstellerforum ganz anders aus und da muss auch nicht ein Händler antworten....

Ein gutes Neues Jahr wünsch ich trotzdem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. Januar 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> Nutzt mir als Kunde nichts, wenn Qualität und Service nicht so sind, wie sie sein sollten.



... oder wenns das Bike erst 2010 gibt obwohls zur Eurobike vorgestellt wurde mit Lieferund in "ein paar Wochen".


----------



## Schreiner (7. Januar 2008)

Fertig?


----------



## fusionSupport (7. Januar 2008)

Information zur Produktion bei fusion.         

In Zukunft werden verschiedene Modelle (Raid Team, Freak Team) in Kooperation mit einem taiwanesischen Partner gefertigt.
Diesen Schritt haben wir intern lange überdacht und heiß diskutiert.
Sicherlich gibt es viele gute politische, sozialpolitische und nicht zuletzt wirtschaftliche Gründe für eine Fertigung in Deutschland.
Wir alle wollen hier arbeiten, unser täglich Brot hier verdienen und mit unseren Lieben hier leben.

Aber aus technischer Sicht überwiegen leider die Gründe für eine Teil-Fertigung in Taiwan.

Zum einen ist es ein Unterschied ob man eine Sache einmal gut macht oder einhundert mal. 
Die durchgehend hohe Qualität unserer Rahmen zu sichern hatte für unsere Entscheidung höchste Priorität.

Zum Zweiten verwenden wir in unseren neuen Modellen Freak Team und Raid Team sehr aufwändig gefertigte Schmiedeteile, um die Zahl der Schweißnähte rund um das FloatLink so gering wie möglich zu halten. Die Herstellung dieser Teile war in Deutschland leider nicht zu vertretbaren Kosten möglich.

Des Weiteren wurde von Kundenseite der Wunsch geäußert, unsere Rahmen eloxiert anzubieten.
Dies war in der Vergangenheit wegen dem Fertigungsverfahren (Anlöten der Zuganschläge) und der Alu-Legierung (AlZn4,5Mg1) nicht möglich. 

Weiterhin sind bestimmte Rohrsätze und neueste Aluminium-Legierungen nur in Taiwan erhältlich und werden ausschließlich dort in der 
Produktion verwendet und nicht für Geld und gute Worte ins Ausland exportiert. 
Wir möchten euch aber auch in Zukunft mit innovativem Material versorgen können.
Nicht umsonst wird der Löwenanteil der interessanten Rahmen aller Marken in Taiwan gefertigt!

Die Entwicklung und die Prototypenfertigung, sowie die Fertigung der Modelle Freak Ex, Whiplash, Whiplash Ex, Raid Sl, Floyd SL, 
Strangler und Terminator verbleiben in Deutschland.
Auch die Endmontage unserer Rahmen und Komplettbikes verbleibt selbstverständlich hier in Rodgau.

Wir gewinnen durch diesen Schritt nicht zuletzt auch Zeit für die Testarbeit und die optimale Anpassung der Komponenten an unsere Bedürfnisse.

Die Kosten für die Produktion in Taiwan sind noch sehr hoch, da wir in den letzten Monaten sehr viel Geld für neue Werkzeuge und Schmiedeformen ausgeben haben. 
Jedoch werden wir, durch die langfristig günstigere Produktion, die Preise für unsere Produkte stabil halten können  
trotz steigender Kosten für Rohstoffe, Transport etc..

Wir wollen und werden sicherlich nie in Masse herstellen und zu Schnäppchenpreisen verhökern!
Unser Ziel ist und bleibt zu zeigen und zu beweisen dass unser System aus individuell aufgebauten Bikes mit perfekter Federungstechnologie 
in eigenständiger Optik am hart umkämpften Markt der High-End Mountainbikes seinen eigenen Platz und seine Berechtigung hat.

Mit dem jetzt geschnürten  Paket aus erweiterter Entwicklung, verstärkter Testtätigkeit, verbesserter Kommunikation und 
neu aufgestellter Produktion werden wir auch weiterhin mit der bekanntermaßen unvergleichlichen des FloatLink-Performance 
ein innovativer kleiner Stachel im Nerv so manchen Groß-Serienherstellers bleiben und euch weiterhin 
Bikes liefern die nur zu einem Zweck gebaut werden: Um schnell zu sein und Spaß zu haben!

Das Team fusion Bikes, Rodgau 07.01.2008


----------



## hankpank (7. Januar 2008)

so mag ich das


----------



## Anbipa (7. Januar 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> ... halt ich für ein Gerücht, also hochwertige Rohre gibts zuhauf, Kumpl arbeitet im Metallfachhandel...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hallo,
dein im Metallfachhandel arbeitender Kumpel ist sicherlich toll informiert,
wenn es um Wasserrohre geht oder um einfachstes Aluminium.

*Sicherlich nicht über spezielles Alurohr welches nur für die Fahrradproduktion ist.*

Zitat Fusion Support:

"Weiterhin sind bestimmte Rohrsätze und neueste Aluminium-Legierungen nur in Taiwan erhältlich und werden ausschließlich dort in der 
Produktion verwendet und nicht für Geld und gute Worte ins Ausland exportiert. 
Wir möchten euch aber auch in Zukunft mit innovativem Material versorgen können.
Nicht umsonst wird der Löwenanteil der interessanten Rahmen aller Marken in Taiwan gefertigt!"

Und warum ich hier Antworte ist Fusion ein super Bike  mit sehr großem Potenzial und ich noch Spaß am Forum habe.

Welches ich gerne verkaufe und selber fahre.

Ich arbeit sehr gern mit sehr hoher Kundenzufriedenheit.
und die habe ich.
Siehe einige Kommentare über mich.


*Außerdem hat der Tobi oben alles erklärt!!!!!*

Andy


----------



## fusionSupport (7. Januar 2008)

... zum Thema Rohrsatzverfügbarkeit in D ...

Man schaue sich gewisse Modelle von zwei Herstellern aus D an die ihre Rohre von aussen abgedreht hatten   ... Warum sollten Die sowas machen wenn sie auch richtig konifizierte Rohrsätze in D hätten beziehen können???

Ich finde es interessant wie viele sich hier im Forum über Material, Bezugsquellen, Zulieferer und Fertigungsverfahren äussern - dann aber einer tieferen Unterhaltung zum jeweiligen Thema aus dem Weg gehen.

 

Danke für die interessanten Denkanstösse zum makroökonomischen Hintergrund!   Eine sehr interessante Diskussion die wir vielleicht mal an einem Festivalabend beim Bierchen vertiefen können.


Für fundiertes jederzeit offen
grüsst Euch
Tobias
(frisch erholt retour!)


----------



## Schreiner (7. Januar 2008)

fusionSupport schrieb:


> an einem Festivalabend beim Bierchen vertiefen können.



Bin dabei


----------



## Pyrosteiner (7. Januar 2008)

Es stimmt, das weder ich noch mein Kumpl sehr viel Ahnung in der Fahrradbranche haben - sind wir doch beide Entwicklungsingenieure bei einem bayrischen Autobauer der sich in Sachen Aluminium einen Namen gemacht hat. 

Da wird wohl minütlich die Kohle für technische Innovationen, Produkttests und Materialbezug ausgegeben die Fusion vielleicht in 5 Jahren zur Verfügung hat und dadurch ergeben sich ganz andere Möglichkeiten.

Entschuldigung das ich dies nicht berücksichtigt habe - ich finde nur die pauschale Aussage "das gibts in D nicht" für wenig weitsichtig.

Gegen nen Festivalabend hab ich nix, als Sportler trinke ich aber wenig Alkohol und hab auch so meinen Spass.


----------



## zoomi (7. Januar 2008)

Als Firma mit Herstellerforum und entsprechendem Support hat man´s auch nicht leicht ! Bleibt dran  

ride on

Zoomi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (7. Januar 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Es stimmt, das weder ich noch mein Kumpl sehr viel Ahnung in der Fahrradbranche haben - sind wir doch beide Entwicklungsingenieure bei einem bayrischen Autobauer der sich in Sachen Aluminium einen Namen gemacht hat.
> 
> Da wird wohl minütlich die Kohle für technische Innovationen, Produkttests und Materialbezug ausgegeben die Fusion vielleicht in 5 Jahren zur Verfügung hat und dadurch ergeben sich ganz andere Möglichkeiten.
> 
> ...




                 

endlich jemand der Ahnung von Materialien hat


----------



## fusionSupport (8. Januar 2008)

@pyrosteiner: Wenn wir unsere Rahmen so dimensionieren würden wie in der Automobilindustrie, so würden sie sicher 
ewig halten - ein CC-Komplettbike würde dann aber rund 20 kg wiegen  
Bei den Autos wird jedes Rohr heftig überdimensioniert - das kann man sich bei Bike Rahmen nicht erlauben.

Ich glaub ja dass Du es gut meinst - aber bitte glaub uns: Wenn es so einfach wäre wie Du glaubst, so würden wir sicher weiterhin alles in D fertigen lassen!


----------



## saturno (8. Januar 2008)

fusionSupport schrieb:


> @pyrosteiner: Wenn wir unsere Rahmen so dimensionieren würden wie in der Automobilindustrie, so würden sie sicher
> ewig halten - ein CC-Komplettbike würde dann aber rund 20 kg wiegen
> Bei den Autos wird jedes Rohr heftig überdimensioniert - das kann man sich bei Bike Rahmen nicht erlauben.
> 
> Ich glaub ja dass Du es gut meinst - aber bitte glaub uns: Wenn es so einfach wäre wie Du glaubst, so würden wir sicher weiterhin alles in D fertigen lassen!




ein BMW (z.B) hält aber auch nicht ewig


----------



## pisskopp (8. Januar 2008)

Ich glaube Pyrosteiner ist ein Jungingenieur, der noch so einiges lernen muss.
Autoindustrie mit einer kleinen Bike-Firma zu vergleichen ist schon etwas, naja... das halte ich für kurzsichtig.

Ich hatte das Vergnügen & die Zeit mich etwas mit einem der Herren von Fusion zu unterhalten, und ich darf ehrlich sagen, dass ich zu keinem Zeitpunkt das Gefühl hatte dass nur einer der Leuts Lust hatte die Produkte in fernem Lande zu Produzieren.
Aber es ging nicht anders...

Und um zu überleben musst halt was tun.

Lediglich diese Horrorhompage ist echt bitter...
Greetz


----------



## saturno (8. Januar 2008)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Ich glaube Pyrosteiner ist ein Jungingenieur, der noch so einiges lernen muss.
> Autoindustrie mit einer kleinen Bike-Firma zu vergleichen ist schon etwas, naja... das halte ich für kurzsichtig.
> 
> Ich hatte das Vergnügen & die Zeit mich etwas mit einem der Herren von Fusion zu unterhalten, und ich darf ehrlich sagen, dass ich zu keinem Zeitpunkt das Gefühl hatte dass nur einer der Leuts Lust hatte die Produkte in fernem Lande zu Produzieren.
> ...





Vermutungen Vermutungen, oder kennst Du ihn persöhnlich. Das tolle hier im Forum ist, das jeder meint was über den vorherigen Schreiber zu wissen.


----------



## pisskopp (8. Januar 2008)

persönlich,   aber ohne h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (8. Januar 2008)

das komma gehört da nicht hin.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (8. Januar 2008)

@ Fusion-Support:

Bitte nochmal meinen Beitrag genau lesen.... es geht hier rein um die Aussage "... sind bestimmte Rohrsätze und neueste Aluminium-Legierungen nur in Taiwan erhältlich ..... und nicht für Geld und gute Worte ins Ausland exportiert....".

Es geht hier absolut nicht um die Dimensionierung (das ist ein anderes Thema das Ihr Euch hinter die Ohren schreiben müsstet damit nicht alle Tage ein Fusion-Rahmen reisst) sondern um die Verfügbarkeit - und wenn Fusion einen Kilometer Rohre in Taiwan bestellt dann lachen sich die halt eines ab und zeigen Euch den Mittelfinger. 
Wenn der Anruf von "uns" erfolgt und wir sagen macht mal ein Schiff voll von dem Zeug und schickts uns dann reiben sich die Taiwanesen die Hand und fragen höchstens welche Verpackung und welcher Liefertermin.

Ich hoffe damit ist die Sache gegessen. Mir ist es eh egal wo wie und wann Ihr überhaupt was produziert weil ich werde Eure Bikemarke meiden. Nur selten treibe ich mich hier im Herstellerforum rum um mich zu erheitern denn kein anderes Herstellerforum ist so Herstellerschädlich wie eures.



@ pisskopp: Deine Diskussionsebene ist mir eh schleierhaft und Du scheinst die eigendliche Aussage genau so wenig kapiert zu haben wie die von Fusion.
Da passt Ihr gut zusammen!

Ansonsten würd ich mal die Glaskugel vor Dir etwas putzen damit Du die richtigen Bilder von mir siehst.


----------



## pisskopp (8. Januar 2008)

Welche Aussage?
Das Du ein Ingenieur bist? Audi??  Alles klaaar

Aber, eingeschobener Halbsatz


----------



## DJT (8. Januar 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> .....Mir ist es eh egal wo wie und wann Ihr überhaupt was produziert weil ich werde Eure Bikemarke meiden. Nur selten treibe ich mich hier im Herstellerforum rum ........



und wenn, dann anscheinend nur um Stunk zu machen!?


----------



## Chris82 (8. Januar 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> 1.
> Es geht hier absolut nicht um die Dimensionierung (das ist ein anderes Thema das Ihr Euch hinter die Ohren schreiben müsstet damit nicht alle Tage ein Fusion-Rahmen reisst) sondern um die Verfügbarkeit - und wenn Fusion einen Kilometer Rohre in Taiwan bestellt dann lachen sich die halt eines ab und zeigen Euch den Mittelfinger.
> Wenn der Anruf von "uns" erfolgt und wir sagen macht mal ein Schiff voll von dem Zeug und schickts uns dann reiben sich die Taiwanesen die Hand und fragen höchstens welche Verpackung und welcher Liefertermin.
> 
> ...



zu 1.
Also ich muss genauso doof sein wie Pisskopf und der Fusion-Support. Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, warum auch ich wieder aus deinen Worten herauslese, dass "ihr" eine Millionen-Bestellung tätigt und man euch liefert was ihr wollt. Und wenn fusion "nur ein paar" Kilometer ordert sie nix bekommen,
du allerding fusion anpisst das sie angeblich müll erzählen (nicht verfügbarkeit von "spezialrohren").
Du sagst doch damit selber das was der support hier geschrieben hat.

zu 2.
das ist mir und pisskopf egal, fusion allerdings findet es bestimmt schade das sie "gemieden" werden. du tust hier so als würden sie nur müll produzieren und wenn sie sich hier über produktions-sachen äußern würden sie nur lügen.
Woher nimmst du kleiner Mann (das ist eine Vermutung auf deinen Mitarbeiter posten bei, ich denke mal AUDI) das wissen, wie andere firmen ihre materialien beziehen.
kannst du mir nur mal 3 beispiele geben warum du kein Fusion fährst oder fahren willst und welche Marken für dich eher in frage kommen?

zu 3.
Was bedeutet "Herstellerschädlich"? ich kann mir darunter nichts vorstellen außer ihrgendwelche leute (wie du), die eine Firma angreifen ohne ein wirkliches Argument hervor zu bringen.

Chris
(ein seit fast 3 jahren vollkommen zufriedener Fusionist)
(der auch rädern von 20 anderen firmen fahren würde wenn er wollte)

PS. Bist du überhaupt schonmal ein Fusion gefahren?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (8. Januar 2008)

Man kann es Richtigstellung oder Wahrheit oder Realität nennen.... 

So manch einer der mit geschlossenen Augen durch die Welt irrt nennt es evtl. Stunk oder ist am Abend glücklich einen Schreibfehler im www gefunden zu haben. 
Das Leben dieses Menschen soll damit erfüllt und glücklich sein - möge er weiterhin in Ruhe und Frieden in seiner kleinen Welt leben.

Bei mir ist die Welt etwas größer wie eine "flache Scheibe".


----------



## dubbel (8. Januar 2008)

ich hab den faden verloren.


----------



## saturno (8. Januar 2008)

pisskopp schrieb:


> persönlich,   aber ohne h



schreib wie ich will nix pisa studie


----------



## Pyrosteiner (8. Januar 2008)

Chris82 schrieb:


> zu 1.
> Also ich muss genauso doof sein wie Pisskopf und der Fusion-Support. Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, warum auch ich wieder aus deinen Worten herauslese, dass "ihr" eine Millionen-Bestellung tätigt und man euch liefert was ihr wollt. Und wenn fusion "nur ein paar" Kilometer ordert sie nix bekommen,
> du allerding fusion anpisst das sie angeblich müll erzählen (nicht verfügbarkeit von "spezialrohren").
> Du sagst doch damit selber das was der support hier geschrieben hat.
> ...




1. Weiter oben (Post 77) ist erstmals das angezweifelte Zitat das die Rohre in D schwer verfügbar sind. In Post 80 steht folgendes: "Weiterhin sind bestimmte Rohrsätze und neueste Aluminium-Legierungen nur in Taiwan erhältlich und werden ausschließlich dort in der 
Produktion verwendet"

Diese Aussagen stimmen in meinen Augen nicht pauschal - ausser Gesundheit kann man auf der Welt fast alles kaufen, ne eigene Südseeinsel, einen Stern im Universum oder jede Alulegierung dieser Welt. Es kommt halt auf den Auftraggeber, die Menge usw. an. 
Fusion erfüllt halt z.B. nicht die Abnahmemenge und muss deshalb dort produzieren lassen.

Die genauen Gründe weis ich nicht aber eine pauschale Aussage "... gibts in Deutschland nicht..." ist halt in meinen Augen falsch.


2. und 3. 
Hier gibt es keine 20 Threads nahtlos aneinander wo nix von gebrochenem Rahmen und enttäuschten Kunden (nicht von mir) steht. In anderen Herstellerforen ist das nicht so der Fall, deshalb schädlich für den Ruf und ein Grund kein Fusion zu kaufen. Zweitens sind die Garantiebestimmungen auch nicht vertrauenserweckend. Drittens hat man noch weniger Vertrauen in einen Freerider oder Downhiller wenn so viele Rahmen brechen oder in nem DH-Rahmen Hauptlagerachsen von ner CC-Feile verbaut werden und bei nem Sprung zerbröseln. Die Ersatzteilabwicklung dauert teilweise lange. Letztes Jahr wollte sich ein Kumpl ein Fusion kaufen - nachdem er wochenlang mit der Lieferung hingehalten wurde kaufte er sich ein Solid und hatte es innerhalb von 14 Tagen. Ein weiterer Kumpl kaufte sich ein Terminator, kurz drauf ging die Lagerachse kaputt, viele weitere Dinge folgten und 3 Monate später verkaufte er es wieder ... Schadensbegrenzung sozusagen. Bei Ihm warn sogar die Decals falsch aufgeklebt - auf einer Seite hieß das Bike "Termnator" - das i wurde vergessen. Ich hoff diese Gründe reichen...

Marken, die mein Vertrauen mehr genießen sind z.B. Orange, Nicolai, Ironhorse, Santa Cruz...

Ich hab auch noch nie das Wort "lügen" in den Mund genommen - nur bemängelt das ich die Aussage nicht glaube. Den Waren-EK von Fusion und Bezugsquellen weis ich nicht. In der freien Marktwirtschaft stehen aber sehr viele Wege zur Verfügung die auch Fusion nutzen kann - ob es kostenrelevant ist weis ich nicht.


----------



## DJT (8. Januar 2008)

ist das "Pyrotechnische Feuerwerk" damit abgebrannt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (8. Januar 2008)

ist doch alles berechtigt was der gute mann hier sagt


----------



## pisskopp (8. Januar 2008)

Gehen wir davon aus, AUDI * Goggeln wir AUDI und Rückrufaktion...  OK ?
Ist desshalb AUDI Schrott... per definition von Jungingenieur (ich nehme an FH) pyrox JA...
Wenn also alle diejenigen schreien würden die ein Problem mit Audi haben, dann wäre dies Rufschädigend....  


Fusion hatte sicher Probleme das wissen wir, aber in Prozent???  
Ursache???
Massnahme, die kennen wir ja nun wieder...

Fusion gibbet nun seit nummer wenigen Jahren, warten wir die Lernkurve ab, dann werden wir sehen..

Der Faden?: Du Pappa, isch bin Maschinebauingenieur, und Was isn die Entropie? des hab isch net gescheckt


----------



## zoomi (8. Januar 2008)

Unbestritten gibt´s bei Fusion einige Probleme.......allerdings habe ich Zweifel ob seitenlange Posts von Ingenieuren mit Profilneurose helfen !

ride on

Zoomi


----------



## wurzelhoppser (8. Januar 2008)

Bin ich froh das der H.Probst bei Cube einen guten Hinterbau hinbekommen hat,und dann noch in Taiwan gefertigt mein lieber mann und das ding hält sogar.Doch nicht so schlecht was aus Taiwan kommt.Rohre hin oder her hauptsache ist doch das wir biken können,und das die Dinger halten.Wünsche euch mit eueren  Fusis viel Spass auch wenn mann immer ein  Reiskorn im Rahmen rascheln hört.


----------



## rosette (9. Januar 2008)

Das mit dem Reiskorn ist nicht schlecht ;-)


----------



## fusionSupport (9. Januar 2008)

@pyrosteiner:
Ich möchte diese Diskussion nicht ausufern lassen - sie erscheint mir ohnehin wenig konstruktiv - möchte aber Deine Behauptungen/Aussagen nochmal kurz zusammenfassen:
1. Audi ist, als milliardenschwere Aktiengesellschaft, ein grösserer Abnehmer für Aluminium als ein kleiner mittelständler wie fusion- Surprise Surprise!
2. Du bist stolz wie Oscar bei AUDI zu arbeiten - Freut mich für Dich!
3. Du bist schadenfroh dass uns angebl. die Taiwanesen bei Mindermengenanfragen den Mittelfinger zeigen. Wenn`s Dich glücklich macht ... 
Du kannst ja mal versuchen 500 Rohrsätze 3-fach reduziert in 7046, nach Deinen Vorgaben vorbereitet, aus Taiwan zu beziehen - viel Spass!
4. Dein Wissen um den Rahmenbau ist ausbaufähig. Die leider vorhandenen Rahmenschäden sind auf andere Ursachen zurückzuführen.
Die Rohrdimensionierung war`s nicht. 
5. Du fährst kein fusion, bist vermutlich noch nie eines gefahren, sondern liest nur gerne schlechte Dinge über andere Leute. So macht man sich Freunde! Respekt!
6. Du bezichtigst andere Leute hier im Forum in "ihrer kleinen Welt" zu leben, auf ihrer "flachen Scheibe". 
Das ist ehrlich nicht der Ton in dem sich Leute hier austauschen die eigentlich das selbe Hobby lieben. 
Das ist der Ton den kleine arrogante Möchtegerns anschlagen wenn sie sich argumentativ in die Ecke gedrängt fühlen.

Ich bitte Dich entweder konstruktive Anmerkungen zu machen, oder wenigstens unterhaltsame.

Wollen wir zu guter Letzt hoffen dass Du keinen der 73000 A3 fährst bei denen wegen Materialfehler die Kupplung abrauchen kann, keinen der 600 A3 und 12000 A8 bei denen der Airbag nicht richtig funktioniert, keinen A4 mit den "typischen Nassbremsproblemen, keinen der A4 mit unsicherem Traglenker, keinen A6 mit fehlerhafter Airbagsoftware, keinen der 10000 A6 Avant mit u.U. defekten Heckklappen Gasdruckfedern ...


----------



## derpedda (9. Januar 2008)

ich sollte meinen entschuss einen A3 zu Kaufen wohl doch nochmal genauer überdenken  

ach im übrigen werden die komplexen Alu Teile nicht bei Audi sondern bei Alcoa gefertigt


----------



## Anbipa (9. Januar 2008)

So können wir uns jetzt wieder den wichtigeren Diskussionen zu wenden.

Mein Freak Team 2008 welches bei mir im Laden steht ist superschön verarbeitet, leicht und einfach nur genial anzusehen!!

So sind die Aussagen meiner Kunden sowie auch hier im Forum.


Euer Andy der Verständnis hat für die Fusion Politik!


----------



## decolocsta (9. Januar 2008)

wirst du von Fusion bezahlt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosette (9. Januar 2008)

Naja, superschön verarbeitet ist Ansichtssache. Gut verarbeitet sicherlich. Die Rahmen sind nicht gerade als Designbomben und Schönheiten bekannt, sondern wegen ihrer super funktionierenden Hinterbauten.

Und ja, er wird von Fusion bezahlt, grins.


----------



## saturno (9. Januar 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> wirst du von Fusion bezahlt?




ne braucht er nicht, er kann hier kostenlos werbung für seine guten shop machen, das reicht doch.


----------



## saturno (9. Januar 2008)

fusionSupport schrieb:


> @pyrosteiner:
> Ich möchte diese Diskussion nicht ausufern lassen - sie erscheint mir ohnehin wenig konstruktiv - möchte aber Deine Behauptungen/Aussagen nochmal kurz zusammenfassen:
> 1. Audi ist, als milliardenschwere Aktiengesellschaft, ein grösserer Abnehmer für Aluminium als ein kleiner mittelständler wie fusion- Surprise Surprise!
> 2. Du bist stolz wie Oscar bei AUDI zu arbeiten - Freut mich für Dich!
> ...





na, audi macht wenigstens rückrufaktionen für ihre defekten teile und zwar ganz offiziell. das hat es bei euch noch nie gegeben, da die defekte ja immer nur einzelfälle sind/waten oder der kunde mit dem gebrochenen hinterbau zu hart bei der eisdiele vorgefahren ist. so jetzt hast du deinen senf auch abbekommen.       


das beste wäre wohl diesen thread durch einen admin schliessen zu lassen.


----------



## decolocsta (9. Januar 2008)

Wieso, ist doch ein netter Werbethread für Fusion und Anbipas Shop.

superschön verarbeitet? schonmal ein Rocky Mountain oder ähnliches aus der Nähe gesehen?


----------



## zoomi (9. Januar 2008)

Rocky Mountain  

Wollen wir mal über ausgeschlagene Lager und gebrochene Hinterbauten beim RMX und Slayer diskutieren - Rocky gehört nun wirklich nicht zu den Marken deren Qualität ausserhalb jeglicher Diskussion steht. Fusion wie bereits mehrfach betont natürlich auch nicht...

ride on

zoomi


----------



## saturno (9. Januar 2008)

zoomi schrieb:


> Rocky Mountain
> 
> Wollen wir mal über ausgeschlagene Lager und gebrochene Hinterbauten beim RMX und Slayer diskutieren - Rocky gehört nun wirklich nicht zu den Marken deren Qualität ausserhalb jeglicher Diskussion steht. Fusion wie bereits mehrfach betont natürlich auch nicht...
> 
> ...




wird das jetzt ein aller marken bike und autohersteller thread? ich werf dann mal logan und ragazzi ins feuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (9. Januar 2008)

Ruhig, ruhig, brauner...

wir reden von Qualität, nicht von ausgeschlagenen Lagern und konstruktionsschwächen, wollte nicht rocky mit fusion vergleichen in form von wer hat die meisten gebrochenen Kettenstreben.
Ich sprach die Qualität an, Schweißnähte, Lackierung, Finish, und da kann man bei Fusion nicht von superschön verarbeitet reden, da kann man Rocky schon als vorzeigeprodukt nehmen, was sich aber auch dank produktionsverlagerung 2008 nach taiwan ändern wird 




zoomi schrieb:


> Rocky Mountain
> 
> Wollen wir mal über ausgeschlagene Lager und gebrochene Hinterbauten beim RMX und Slayer diskutieren - Rocky gehört nun wirklich nicht zu den Marken deren Qualität ausserhalb jeglicher Diskussion steht. Fusion wie bereits mehrfach betont natürlich auch nicht...
> 
> ...


----------



## oldrizzo (9. Januar 2008)

...alles wird gut!


----------



## zoomi (9. Januar 2008)

O.k. - nennen wir es mal Optik statt Qualität  
Bei den von dir genannten Beispielen hast du Recht - auch in Sachen Brand etc. ist RM echt gut. Muß man neidlos anerkennen..

Produktion in Taiwan - welch harter Schlag für die Fangemeinde  

ride on

Zoomi


----------



## decolocsta (9. Januar 2008)

ja, sehr hart


----------



## Anbipa (9. Januar 2008)

So,

Ich werde nicht bezahlt oder so sondern verkaufe Fusion Bikes
dieses mache ich recht erfolgreich und mit großer Freude.

Wenn diese Plattform kein anderer Shops für sich nutzt ist es deren Problem.

Außerdem verbaue ich Teile (siehe Kettenführungen) und probiere diese aus,
gebe Tipps zum Anbau und Funktion.

Es gibt Kunden die kommen bis aus Nürnberg und lassen sich eine Kettenführung einbauen weil dies andere Shops nicht machen. 
Oder ich verkaufe Rahmen bis nach Hamburg.

Aber hiermit bedanke ich mich für deren Vertrauen und hoffe es werden noch mehr.

Euer Andy


----------



## pisskopp (9. Januar 2008)

Oder er heizt mit ner ganzen Truppe auf der Bike Attack herum...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (9. Januar 2008)

Was isn am Anbau einer Kefü so umständlich und besonders das man sich als Händler damit brüstet Kefüs an Bikes zu baun ????

Ich glaub ich muss im Downhill mal anrufen und fragen ob die wirklich zu dumm sind kefüs anzubaun weil Kunden aus Nbg zum Fusion-Superhändler in den letzten Zipfel Bayerns fahren müssen.


Die Plastiklager bei den Rockies bis 2004 waren wirklich nicht lustig aber das Problem wurde ja erkannt und beseitigt.


und Fusion Support... ja ich möcht das auch nicht ausufern lassen weils nix bringt und Ihr euch die Sachen eh so zurechtbiegt wies euch passt aber zu Punkt 5:

Ein Fusion Freak (war OK) und drei Terminatoren - eines davon mit massiven Fehlern, eines das kurz nach meiner Runde kaputt ging und das dritte war vor meiner Probefahrt kaputt, die Rahmendecals waren falsch verklebt (Termnator an einer Seite) und der Besitzer hats kurz drauf verkauft sich weil schon wieder ein Defekt anbahnte und er unzufrieden war. Letzte Fahrt auf nem Terminator war im Juli 2007 in Bischofsmais.

Dann lasst alles in Taiwan machen, die Qualität wird sicher nicht schlechter!


PS: Die Schweissnähte von Suzuki sind auch nicht toll - sehn bei meiner RMZ ziemlich fürchterlich aus


----------



## Welli (9. Januar 2008)

Also, Mädels, jetzt haben wir uns alle doch gut amüsiert. 
Und die meisten haben wohl auch herzhaft gelacht. Bevor die Diskussion vollends unter die Gürtellinie rutscht, lasst uns einfach aufhören.
Mein persönliches Fazit: Mein nächste Bike soll ein Whiplash sein (Andy, haste ein günstiges? Außerdem brauche ich ne KeFü für mein 06er Freak - welche?). Wo der Rohrsatz des neuen Bikes letztlich herkommt, ist mir egal. Allerdings schiele ich auch ein wenig zu Rocky Mountain und Commencal. Wo lassen die schweißen? - Mir ebenso egal.
Mein (deutscher ?) Opel Zafira transportiert wie immer mein Bike, meine Fox-Klamotten (made in China) und meine Race-Face-Schützer (ebenfalls China). Leider ist am Opel der Auspuff durchgerostet - und es gab keinen Rückruf. Ach ja, ein Diplom habe ich auch. Aber bitte - spart Euch jeglich Äußerungen, ob ich nun an der FH, an einer Uni oder bloss an der BA studiert habe und ob ich "Jung"-Netzwerk-Admin bin oder ein alter Hase. Jedenfalls bin ich "made in Germany", es sei denn, meine Eltern waren vor xx Jahren in Taiwan im Urlaub.
Genug geschwafelt, habt Euch lieb.


----------



## derpedda (9. Januar 2008)

Welli schrieb:


> Also, Mädels, jetzt haben wir uns alle doch gut amüsiert.
> Und die meisten haben wohl auch herzhaft gelacht. Bevor die Diskussion vollends unter die Gürtellinie rutscht, lasst uns einfach aufhören.
> Mein persönliches Fazit: Mein nächste Bike soll ein Whiplash sein (Andy, haste ein günstiges? Außerdem brauche ich ne KeFü für mein 06er Freak - welche?). Wo der Rohrsatz des neuen Bikes letztlich herkommt, ist mir egal. Allerdings schiele ich auch ein wenig zu Rocky Mountain und Commencal. Wo lassen die schweißen? - Mir ebenso egal.
> Mein (deutscher ?) Opel Zafira transportiert wie immer mein Bike, meine Fox-Klamotten (made in China) und meine Race-Face-Schützer (ebenfalls China). Leider ist am Opel der Auspuff durchgerostet - und es gab keinen Rückruf. Ach ja, ein Diplom habe ich auch. Aber bitte - spart Euch jeglich Äußerungen, ob ich nun an der FH, an einer Uni oder bloss an der BA studiert habe und ob ich "Jung"-Netzwerk-Admin bin oder ein alter Hase. Jedenfalls bin ich "made in Germany", es sei denn, meine Eltern waren vor xx Jahren in Taiwan im Urlaub.
> Genug geschwafelt, habt Euch lieb.


----------



## hankpank (9. Januar 2008)

wo doch alles grad so schön war...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fivepole (9. Januar 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Ein Fusion Freak (war OK) und drei Terminatoren - eines davon mit massiven Fehlern, eines das kurz nach meiner Runde kaputt ging und das dritte war vor meiner Probefahrt kaputt, die Rahmendecals waren falsch verklebt (Termnator an einer Seite) und der Besitzer hats kurz drauf verkauft sich weil schon wieder ein Defekt anbahnte und er unzufrieden war. Letzte Fahrt auf nem Terminator war im Juli 2007 in Bischofsmais.



  Jetzt lass mal gut sein. Ich kenn doch deine Geschichte. Und so manch anderer auch. Bitte nicht wieder damit anfangen.

Viel Spaß beim Feuerwerken. Letze dicke Sache war doch die Eurofighter Übergabe in Österreich. Was geht aktuell?

Mario


----------



## loti (9. Januar 2008)

Hallo liebe Fusion-Gemeinde,
ich gehöre auch dazu und verbreite den Fusion-Bazillus noch weiter. Meine Frau und drei Bekannte haben auf meine Empfehlung  auch Fusion bikes gekauft und sind sehr zufrieden. Das heißt nicht, dass ich blind bin und diverse Probleme der Fusion-Rahmen nicht sehen würde. Mein Fusion Raid 2004 hatte am Sitzrohr einen Bruch und ich habe jetzt einen neuen Rahmen Fusion Raid SL 2007. Aber das entscheidende dabei ist, dass Rad macht wahnsinnig Spaß beim Fahren. Und den möchte ich nicht missen. Ich habe neun Räder ( von Klein, Trek, Tomasini, Nöll, Guylaine, Villiger und fusion), die ich regelmäßige fahre und mit denen ich auch schon Rahmendefekte hatte. Damit muß man leben, wenn man geringes Gewicht bei hoher Belastung im Gebrauch haben will.
Eine ultimative Lösung habe ich bisher nicht gefunden und kann sie mir auch nur schwer vorstellen.
Ob die Rahmen in Deutschland oder in Taiwan oder in den USA gefertigt werden, ist in keinem Fall eine Qualitätsgarantie. Ich habe bei allen genügend Negativbeispiele bei mir oder im Bekanntenkreis erlebt. Nur eines ist mir aufgefallen, die Fehlerquote in Taiwan war am geringsten. Von daher habe ich keine Proleme mit Rahmen aus Taiwan. Ich fahre gerne deutsche Produkte, aber dabei muß auch die Qualität stimmen. Wenn Fusion es schafft, die durchaus vorhandenen Fertigungsprobleme durch die Fertigung in Taiwan  zu minimieren, finde ich das gut.
Die Konstruktion kommt ja immer noch aus Deutschland und den genialen Hinterbau möchte ich nicht missen. 
loti


----------



## zoomi (9. Januar 2008)

Mir fallen bei dem feinen Herrn Pyrosteiner gewisse Parallelen zu einem früheren Herrn Kerschi auf  
Der war hier auch immer kräftig am rumnörgeln weil´s mit seinem Terminator nicht funktioniert hat.
Gespaltene Persönlichkeit oder doch nur Profilneurose ?

ride on

Zoomi


----------



## [email protected]!t (10. Januar 2008)

ich unterstelle fusion das sie nicht aus qualitätsgründen verlagern sondern aus reinen kostengründen. sowohl material als auch arbeitskraft, kapital und platz ist dort günstiger.
wenn sie ihre durchaus teuren rahmen auf diesaen preisniveau halten werden, könnten sie aber probleme bekommen.
denn schneller als verhoft kommen nahezu baugleiche rahmen unter anderen namen auf den markt, diese dann zum halben preis.


----------



## derfreaker (10. Januar 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Ich sprach die Qualität an, Schweißnähte, Lackierung, Finish, und da kann man bei Fusion nicht von superschön verarbeitet reden, da kann man Rocky schon als vorzeigeprodukt nehmen


So, jetzt mal mein Senf dazu: Ich hab von jedem eins und sind beide gut verarbeitet und über optik lässt sich schön disskutieren und "streiten". wenn du draufsitzt und das ding funzt, ist doch rel. egal wie`s aussieht, oder nicht.Was mich allerdings nicht zufrieden stellt ist,-typenunabhängig- die haltbarkeit insgesamt über die Zeit der bikes und die komponenten daran. Muss doch immer mal was ausgetauscht werden oder über den Händler eingeschickt werden. Wir wollen doch alle nur eins: pädcher rocken und problemlos biken und nicht schrauben


----------



## derpedda (10. Januar 2008)

derfreaker schrieb:


> ...nicht schrauben



hier ich! ich will SCHRAUBEN


----------



## fusionSupport (10. Januar 2008)

Moin zusammen!

Danke für die vielen interesanten Rückmeldungen und Beiträge.




[email protected]!t schrieb:


> ich unterstelle fusion das sie nicht aus qualitätsgründen verlagern sondern aus reinen kostengründen. sowohl material als auch arbeitskraft, kapital und platz ist dort günstiger.
> wenn sie ihre durchaus teuren rahmen auf diesaen preisniveau halten werden, könnten sie aber probleme bekommen.
> denn schneller als verhoft kommen nahezu baugleiche rahmen unter anderen namen auf den markt, diese dann zum halben preis.



@   
Wie Du sagst: Dies ist eine Unterstellung!
Die Gründe lagen 100%ig auf der technischen Seite. Unsere Kosten werden in den ersten 12 Monaten auf jeden Fall sogar höher sein und wir geben diese Mehrkosten nicht vollständig weiter - auch wenn die Team-Rahmen mehr kosten als die bisherigen Modelle.
Deine freie Meinungsäusserung in Ehren - aber bitte verbreite keine Märchen!

Der Hinweis auf das Plagiat-Phänomen ist allgemein richtig - im Rahmenbereich aber extrem selten anzutreffen. 
Es sind die Details die den Unterschied machen.
Ausserdem ... Wenn Du wüsstest was man den Taiwanesen immer wieder alles an Fertigungsschritten und Feinheiten hinterhertragen musst ...
Keine Sorge - Auf eine fusion-Kopie zum halben Preis kannst Du lange warten!
Bis dahin wird Nordic Walking olympisch - kannst ja schopn mal anfangen zu üben


----------



## saturno (10. Januar 2008)

fusionSupport schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> 
> Danke für die vielen interesanten Rückmeldungen und Beiträge.
> 
> ...




zur fusion-kopie. warte mal ab wann die auftauchen. natürlich nicht in deutschland, da habt ihr mit sicherheit die patentrechte drauf, aber wioe sieht es mit dem rest der welt aus????? alle länder abgedeckt? nicht das es euch geht wie mit dem amp system, rahmen die in deutschland so geabut werden brauchen keine gebühren an specialized zu zahlen, taiwaner allerdings schon.


----------



## oldrizzo (10. Januar 2008)

hey,

dann will ich auch noch mal:

es geht hier um die verlagerung der produktion (in teilen) für 2 modelle, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. wenn man hier mitliest, könnte man meinen, alle räder würden zukünftig kmplt. in taiwan geschraubt, was ich persönlich begrüßen würde, wenn dadurch die qualität besser würde. 

das kaufkriterium für mich heißt kundenzufriedenheit und die hängt nicht wesentlich vom produktionsstandort ab. 

auch ich komme aus einer radsportfamilie. frau, schwester, schwager fahren cc, zwei neffen dirt, selbst meine mum hat sich letztes jahr mit weit über 60 noch ein neues bike gekauft und fährt damit kleinere touren. fast der komplette freundeskreis besteht aus bikern. ich selber habe mehrere bikes und so, behaupte ich mal, schöpfe ich aus einem nicht kleinen erfahrungsschatz, was qualität und support betrifft.

ich freue mich für jeden fusionisten, der zufrieden ist, aber aus meiner familie oder dem bekanntenkreis wird sicher niemand mehr ein fusion kaufen wollen.

mit jedem bike kann es schwierigkeiten geben, wichtig ist, wie der hersteller diese aus der welt schafft, um den kunden zufrieden zu stellen. und daher wiederhole ich es noch einmal: hier herrscht seitens fusion definitv optmierungsbedarf. 

ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (10. Januar 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> mit jedem bike kann es schwierigkeiten geben, wichtig ist, wie der hersteller diese aus der welt schafft, um den kunden zufrieden zu stellen. und daher wiederhole ich es noch einmal: hier herrscht seitens fusion definitv optmierungsbedarf.
> ride on!





genau getroffen    

nicht das produkt ist schlecht, sondern einfach die art und weise wie mit den defekten und den kunden umgegangen wird


----------



## Schreiner (10. Januar 2008)

Ich habe kann es nicht glauben das ihr alle so schlechte erfahrungen gemacht habt, bei meinen Problemen war der support von fusion immer hervorragend, manchmal dauerte es etwas, auf mein freak musste ich warten weil etwas falsch gepulvert wurde aber insgesamt sind reklamationen egal was war, immer vollstens zu meiner zufriedenheit erledigt worden.

können jetzt mal alle posten die zufrieden waren mit dem support von fusion den das gejammer kotzt einen langsam aber sicher an. Und alle die nicht wie ich verletzt sind sollten mal ne runde biken gehen das beruhigt ungemein.


----------



## Johnnybike (10. Januar 2008)

Ich konnte den Support noch nie testen, da ich noch nie ein Problem mit meinem Bike hatte. Biken sollte ich auch wieder mal aber irgendwie pisst's immer wenn ich mal Zeit habe oder es ist -5°C. Und wenn mich niemand mitreisst bin ich einfach zu bequem...

Johnny


----------



## decolocsta (10. Januar 2008)

fusionSupport schrieb:


> wir geben diese Mehrkosten nicht vollständig weiter




 


Lieber am Service arbeiten und die schwachstellen der Konstruktion ausmerzen.  
Ihr beschreibt das teils so als ob es nicht möglich wäre in Deutschland gescheite Rahmen zu bauen und eine auslagerung nach Taiwan unumgänglich ist, was sicher nicht der Fall ist.
Desweiteren bin ich mir sicher das sicher auf dauer alle Modelle in Taiwan hergestellt werden.


----------



## [email protected]!t (10. Januar 2008)

fusionSupport schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> 
> Unsere Kosten werden in den ersten 12 Monaten auf jeden Fall sogar höher sein und wir geben diese Mehrkosten nicht vollständig weiter



ich mach mal weiter mit meinen unterstellungen...

diese kosten werden wohl hauptsächlich transaktions- und investitionskosten sein.
solche kosten werden in der regel überhaupt nicht weitergegeben.
auf lange sicht (2-5 jahre) werdet ihr wohl deutlich günstiger fahren, somit werden sich diese kosten spätestens in diesem zeitraum amortisieren.

schade das wir hier in D soweit hinterm mond leben das wir nichtmal gescheite alurohre produzieren können, vielleicht kommt mal irgendjemand auf die idee die kollegen in fernost zu fragen wie das geht, würde sich ja evtl. rechnen wenn die nachfrage hier so hoch ist.


----------



## loti (10. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
ich bike sehr viel - habe gerade eine 47 km Runde hinter mir- und sehe solche Internetforen sehr entspannt und mit großem Amüsement, normalerweise nur als stiller Leser.
Ab und zu mache ich doch mal Anmerkungen, wenn von einigen nur noch negative Stimmung gemacht wird.
Wie heißt es so schön:
Fakten! Fakten! Fakten!

Hier argumentieren einige nur noch mit Unterstellungen, die auch noch sehr dünn begründet sind.
Wieso werden Transaktions- und Investitionskosten normalerweise nicht an  den  Kunden über den Preis weitergegeben? 
Wenn meine BWL-Kenntnisse noch zutreffen, ist das Gegenteil richtig. Der Produzent versucht alle Kosten über den Preis abzudecken und nur wenn es der Markt nicht hergibt, wird er unter Kosten verkaufen. Aber auch nur kurze Zeit, denn dann ist er pleite!
Ich weiß, dass man sich ab und zu mal auskotzen muß. Aber der Umfang hier im fusion-forum wundert mich denn doch.
Ich kann nur sagen, die Fusionfahrer in meinem Bekanntenkreis  -so um die 20- sind mit dem Rad und dem Service zufrieden. Die Firma Fusion gibt sich viel Mühe und die Händler, die ich kenne, sind auch sehr engagiert. Bis jetzt wurden alle Ärgernisse relativ kurzfristig behoben.
Mein Raid SL hat jetzt seit August 2007 5562 km auf dem Buckel und läuft bei jedem Wetter bisher einwandfrei.
Mehr brauche ich nicht!
loti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomlau (10. Januar 2008)

Hallo Fusionisten,

ich wünsche euch ein gesundes 2008!!! Erstmal vielen Dank an Tobias für seinen tollen Support, trotz der vielen ewigen Nörgler. 
Kaputtgehen kann nunmal immer was!!! Das ist auch nicht  nur bei FUSION so!!!
Was mir aber jetzt vollends gegen den Strich geht, sind die penetranten Nörgler und Besserwisser die meinen, Sie müßten einen Hersteller schlecht machen.
Eigentlich sind die Thread`s der verschiedenen Hersteller für die Leute gedacht, die ein Produkt dessen besitzen. Leider muß man immer wieder feststellen, daß hier Leute Ihre Meinung kundtun, die eigentlich keinen Interessiert. Wenn Ihr FUSION ******* findet, ist daß euer Problem!!  
Kauft euch ein Kaufhaus Bike und seid glücklich oder nutzt öffentliche Verkehrsmittel!! 

Ich bin mit meinem Freak vollauf zufrieden und hatte bis dato auch noch keine Probleme damit. Es macht einfach nur Spaß damit zu Heizen oder zu Droppen!!! 
Meiner Meinung nach einfach das Beste Hinterbausystem der Welt!!! Ich hatte    
schon mehrfach die Möglichkeit mit den Jungs von Fusion zu Kommunizieren und kann nur sagen, es war immer sehr angenehm und Aussagekräftig.Habe auch bei FUSION schon angerufen bevor ich mein Feak gekauft habe - an dieser Stelle nochmal Danke und Gruß an Jürgen - was in einem langen Gespräch endete. Ich werde FUSION noch lange Treu bleiben und gerne weiterempfehlen.

Gruß an alle FUSIONISTEN
                            thomlau


----------



## sporty (11. Januar 2008)

Für mich war der entscheidene Kaufgrund das ich ein Bike aus einheimischer Produktion kaufe, na ja zumindest den Rahmen. Von daher finde ich es schade das Fusion die Produktion ins Ausland verlegt.
Ich würde nie nocheinmal soviel Kohle hinlegen für einen Rahmen von Fusion der in Taiwan gefertigt wird.
Da könnte ich mir gleich ein Liteville oder Giant kaufen.
Es war für mich ein entscheidender Kaufgrund eine  Rahmenschmiede aus D mit überragendem Federungskonzept zu unterstützen.
Die jetzige Entwicklung, so wirtschaftlich sie auch sein mag, entzaubert den Hype um Fusion für mich.
Ist es nicht egal ob der Rahmen 250 gr. mehr wiegt mit einem Standardrohrsatz ?
Muss man wegen den tollen konifizierten Rohren die Produktion verlagern ?
Wichtiger ist doch ein guter Service, und für Mist geradezu stehen den man verzapft hat.
Gruss, 
ein etwas enttäuschter und desillusionierter Fusion fahrer


----------



## Schreiner (11. Januar 2008)

Es werden zwei Modelle nämlich die extra leichten Team modelle im ausland produziert und da kommt es den käufern auf jedes gramm an, also kauf Dir einfach ein Raid anstatt einem Raid Team und du bist da wo Du jetzt bist. Man sollte mehr lesen als die Überschrift bevor man Antwortet.


----------



## pisskopp (11. Januar 2008)

Schatten im Blick, Lachen ist gemalt..


----------



## rosette (11. Januar 2008)

Hallo Pisskopp,
wenigstens Musikgeschmack hast Du


----------



## Welli (11. Januar 2008)

Dann bleiben wir halt musikalisch:

"Du bist wirklich sau dumm, darum gehts dir gut,
Hass ist Deine Attitüde, ständig kocht dein blut.
Alles muss man dir erklären, weil du wirklich gar nichts weisst; höchstwahrscheinlich nicht einmal, was Attitude heisst"

Und dass sich keiner beleidigt fühlt. Humor ist, wenn man trotzdem lacht.

Verwendet Eure Power lieber zum Biken, als den Fusions vorzuschreiben, wie Sie Ihre Firma zu führen haben.

Bis denne.


----------



## saturno (11. Januar 2008)

Welli schrieb:


> Dann bleiben wir halt musikalisch:
> 
> "Du bist wirklich sau dumm, darum gehts dir gut,
> Hass ist Deine Attitüde, ständig kocht dein blut.
> ...




          


ja leude macht euch ferdisch


----------



## decolocsta (11. Januar 2008)

hier schreibt niemand was vor, aber eine firma sollte offene Plattformen wie foren nehmen als hörorgan um zu wissen wie Kunden ihre Firma sehen, andere Firmen zahlen für so einen Luxus geld, hier bekommt Fusion direkt feedback, wenn Kunden Fusion mit produktion in Deutschland assozieren und sich besseren Service wünschen sollte man nicht nur versuchen sich da raus und rumzureden sondern diese Punkte für voll nehmen.
Ich z.b. werde auch kein Rocky Mountain mehr fahren weil sie 2008 in Taiwan schweißen lassen, ganz einfach, wenn ich eine Edelmarke fahren will soll das Produkt nicht nur edel aussehen sondern es auch sein, und das passt nunmal nicht mit Gewinnorientierer Motivation einer Firma überein.


----------



## Johnnybike (11. Januar 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Wenn ich eine Edelmarke fahren will soll das Produkt nicht nur edel aussehen sondern es auch sein.



Eben. Ab nach Taiwan.

Johnny


----------



## Freeerider81 (12. Januar 2008)

Wie wäre es, wenn hier mal wieder über was sinnvolles Diskutiert wird? 
Ich glaube Fusion hat langsam verstanden, auf was es euch ankommt! Es bringt nichts, wenn alle nur auf einer Marke rumhacken!!!

Geht Biken und reagiert euch da ab, egal, ob es regnet, schneit oder Hagelt!

Also lasst es krachen! (Aber auf den Trails die wir lieben!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (12. Januar 2008)

genau, und am besten machen das alle Members hier im Forum, hey, wieso schließen wir das Forum nicht einfach, oder machen eine Gallerie draus.

Ich muss wohl falsch verstanden haben wofür es Foren gibt.

Oder versuchst du nur dein Baby zu verteidigen und hörst es nicht gern das es durchaus kritikbedarf gibt? In den Rocky foren ist dieses schöngerede und das verschließen der Augen vor der Realität auch alltag


----------



## Johnnybike (12. Januar 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> genau, und am besten machen das alle Members hier im Forum, hey, wieso schließen wir das Forum nicht einfach, oder machen eine Gallerie draus.
> 
> Ich muss wohl falsch verstanden haben wofür es Foren gibt.
> 
> Oder versuchst du nur dein Baby zu verteidigen und hörst es nicht gern das es durchaus kritikbedarf gibt? In den Rocky foren ist dieses schöngerede und das verschließen der Augen vor der Realität auch alltag



Immerhin wecken fusions Emotionen. Je mehr einem was wert ist, umso mehr verteidigt man es auch. Wenn hier alles sachlich ablaufen würde wären die Bikes wohl langweilig.

Johnny


----------



## Freeerider81 (12. Januar 2008)

Ich glaube du hast den Sinn echt nicht verstanden!  

Es bringt nichts jeden Tag zu schreiben, was sie falsch machen! Es dauert einfach ne Weile, bis sich in nem Betrieb was ändert! 

Ich bin begeistert von meinem Whipi! Aber ich weis auch, dass es bei anderen Bikes Probleme gibt und es ein paar Dinge am ganzen Fuisonkonzept zu verbessern gibt!

Also lassen wir es doch bei einer Erklärung des Problems und gut, und schrieben nicht jeden Tag aufs neue, was einen nervt! So macht das Forum wirklich keinen Spaß!

Ich halt mich jetzt wieder raus!
Viel Spaß weiterhin!


----------



## pisskopp (12. Januar 2008)

Erst mal ein Konzept erstellen,,,.....
Wenn ich mir die Homepage von canyon angucke,, da zieh ich den Hut...


----------

